# The Steepest Climb In Pro Cycling



## Wester (29 Aug 2012)

Watching the Vuelta on saturday the climb to the finish in Andorra was one of the steepest that i have seen . It reminded me of a climb in the Tour Of Ireland about 4 or 5 years ago which was the steepest climb that i can remember seeing the cyclists we barely moving that said they have the mountains over there for it

What is the steepest climb in pro cycling ? what is the steeepest climb that you have seen


----------



## raindog (29 Aug 2012)

The Angliru is supposed to be about the naughtiest I think?


----------



## Lee_M (29 Aug 2012)

that is Nicholas Roche's view according to his book that is currently on my Kindle


----------



## Boris Bajic (29 Aug 2012)

raindog said:


> The Angliru is supposed to be about the naughtiest I think?


 
They named a hill after my daughter's road bike? Zappy!


----------



## marinyork (29 Aug 2012)

Wasn't it the first time that this particular climb in Andorra has been done in the vuelta? So it's difficult to get comparisons because people will not be familliar with it. I'm sure there's various other mad roads they could use in grand tours that have been built/repaved not so long ago.

Wouldn't be in a position to know but heard people compare the angryglue, the zoncolan and then the various famous tour ones.


----------



## thom (29 Aug 2012)

raindog said:


> The Angliru is supposed to be about the naughtiest I think?


"One of the most difficult climbs in Europe, the Zoncolan has been compared with El Angliru, the fearsome climb in the Spanish region of Asturias. The steepest, 23.6-percent pitch of the Angliru is very short however, being part of a kilometer stretch that averages "only" 17.2 percent. While the Zoncolan has a kilometer of nearly 20%."​http://www.climbbybike.com/climb.asp?qryMountainID=36
Steepest I've been up is Marin Avenue in Berkeley (California): http://john-s-allen.com/galleries/berkeley/slides/00Marin Ave.html
I don't know its gradient is measured accurately anywhere but I've seen 25% or 30% estimates for some of the ramps.
Thankfully there are road intersections every 50m or so where you can recover. I doubt it has ever been part of a proper competitive race but is good fun for the locals.

Edit: I think the reason you tend not to get really steep roads in France is that they realised at some point you can't get military vehicles up gradients of more than about 8%. I think the extended climb I know in the Alps is up the Mont do Chat from Lac du Bourget, which is just under 10% average for about 10km is one of the hardest. The old route off the Galibier to Briancon is much steeper than the current route for example.
​


----------



## black'n'yellow (29 Aug 2012)

Constitution Hill, Swansea...


----------



## Lee_M (29 Aug 2012)

round the corner from me is a quarter mile hill that starts at 8% and goes up to 20%

Its one of three ways out from where I live, all of them uphill with the minimum being a 7%

cant imagine 25% or doing that 20% for very ling


----------



## Rob3rt (29 Aug 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> Constitution Hill, Swansea...


 
Not a long one, but cobbles and steep! Would love to have a go, but I would probably cry about 1/3 of the way up


----------



## fossyant (29 Aug 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> Not a long one, but cobbles and steep! Would love to have a go, but I would probably cry about 1/3 of the way up


 
Winnats 20% and long (1km plus). Lamaload 20% and long, Jenkins Chapel - orrible, and the crazy hill in Prestatyn - 33% on the last section.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Aug 2012)

I'm pretty sure there was a climb in the Tour of Colombia a few years ago that was even worse.


----------



## lukesdad (29 Aug 2012)

One a couple of years ago in spain can't remember if it was the Vuelta or not when some of the pro's got off and pushed anyone remember it ?


----------



## Chuffy (29 Aug 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I'm pretty sure there was a climb in the Tour of Colombia a few years ago that was even worse.


Isn't there one in Colombia that goes on for about 50k? Not very steep, but enough to make you cry.

Edit: My mistake, it's 83k long.


----------



## raindog (29 Aug 2012)

Chuffy said:


> Edit: My mistake, it's 83k long.


imagine freewheelin down it though


----------



## Chuffy (29 Aug 2012)

raindog said:


> imagine freewheelin down it though


It's worth reading the article actually (good blog too). It's not that much fun on account of it being a big highway used by large trucks. Doesn't stop whole families doing it on the equivalent of a go-cart.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Aug 2012)

Chuffy said:


> Isn't there one in Colombia that goes on for about 50k? Not very steep, but enough to make you cry.
> 
> Edit: My mistake, it's 83k long.


 
That's the one. You're right. Not so steep, but easily the longest climb in pro-cycling.


----------



## albion (29 Aug 2012)

They reckoned that when the Tour of Britain went up the 33% Rosedale Chimney a few planned it wrong and had to walk up a section.


It is not as bad as it sounds being relatively short.


----------



## Lee_M (29 Aug 2012)

According to this months cycling plus the tour organiser was spat at by the pros for that climb


----------



## ClaudeH (30 Aug 2012)

Lee_M said:


> round the corner from me is a quarter mile hill that starts at 8% and goes up to 20%
> 
> Its one of three ways out from where I live, all of them uphill with the minimum being a 7%
> 
> cant imagine 25% or doing that 20% for very ling


 
Lee

Where are you talking about? From your location of "London and Essex" I may have to give your roads a try.

Claude


----------



## 400bhp (30 Aug 2012)

fossyant said:


> *Winnats 20% and long (1km plus)*. Lamaload 20% and long, Jenkins Chapel - orrible, and the crazy hill in Prestatyn - 33% on the last section.


 
And no get out due to the steep sides (at least you can fall onto them ) and usually a car or 2 behind.


----------



## Lee_M (30 Aug 2012)

ClaudeH said:


> Lee
> 
> Where are you talking about? From your location of "London and Essex" I may have to give your roads a try.
> 
> Claude


 
I'm in Leigh on Sea

Not many hills - except if you live in old Leigh and its up hill from there into the town proper.

They're short but quite steep - especially since I get no warm up - my own road is only 200 yards long but varies between 10% and 18%, which makes leaving a laugh and arriving back home horrible!


----------



## albion (30 Aug 2012)

Rosedale Chimey 33% 1.47km long.
1.47km is certainly short.

I guess local hills seem long when in fact they are very short in the realm of things.


----------



## raindog (30 Aug 2012)

Lee_M said:


> They're short but quite steep - especially since I get no warm up - my own road is only 200 yards long but varies between 10% and 18%, which makes leaving a laugh and arriving back home horrible!


Same for me - our village is on a hill and the road up to our house finishes in a sharp climb. Very short, but probably about 15% at the top. Easy enough to kick yourself over it, but it's a killer when you've been out riding for two or three hours and all you want is to get in the house and have a sit down and a cuppa.


----------



## thom (30 Aug 2012)

albion said:


> Rosedale Chimey 33% 1.47km long.
> 1.47km is certainly short.
> 
> I guess local hills seem long when in fact they are very short in the realm of things.


http://www.climbbybike.com/climb.asp?col=Rosedale-Chimney-Bank&qryMountainID=8699
average of 11.9% though


----------



## albion (30 Aug 2012)

An 11.9% average is extremely high.

The toughest climbs in England are far less.


----------



## tug benson (31 Aug 2012)

Chuffy said:


> Isn't there one in Colombia that goes on for about 50k? Not very steep, but enough to make you cry.
> 
> Edit: My mistake, it's 83k long.


 
what the hell


----------



## Crankarm (31 Aug 2012)

In the Chilterns there is a hill which is 33%. The Chilterns is not known for being flat.

There are also some pretty steep hills in Wales, even steeper than the Devil's Staircase. I know as I have ridden or more correctly pushed my bike up them. One of the many is an unclassified road going NW out of Machnylleth up a hill into the forest which feels likes a 1:2. Coming back down it, slowly as it so steep, my bike's wheel rims were sizzling hot and brake blocks about to melt.


----------



## oldroadman (31 Aug 2012)

In a race, Nissan Tour of Ireland (mid-80's) had a stage finish in Cork on top of St Patrick's Hill, only about 350 metres but close to 40%, with a virtually dead turn at the foot. Extremely unpleasant, as the finishing circuit included the hill every lap, so up to 5 climbs, and over the top turn right and drag on for a good 1500 metres on a steady slope. Entertaining for the fans!


----------



## Aperitif (4 Sep 2012)

lukesdad said:


> One a couple of years ago in spain can't remember if it was the Vuelta or not when some of the pro's got off and pushed anyone remember it ?


Sorry LD - late to this but Montelupone has been the scene of crime once or twice.
Here's one - swipe it forward to 18:00 for all the sordid spectacle.


----------



## thom (4 Sep 2012)

Aperitif said:


> Sorry LD - late to this but Montelupone has been the scene of crime once or twice.
> Here's one - swipe it forward to 18:00 for all the sordid spectacle.



That's hilarious. Rodriguez is done and dusted on the podium getting the podium girl treatment, looking as fresh as a daisy as they cut to star laden peloton who look like they're cycling through treacle !


----------



## Crankarm (4 Sep 2012)

Girl treatment ..............


----------



## Svendo (4 Sep 2012)

Some of the steepest sections of yesterdays Vuelta at the top of the Cuitinigru (typed that carefully!) claimed to be 24% and looked it. Certainly had Contador and Rodriguez pedalling in squares.


----------



## yello (4 Sep 2012)

Aperitif said:


> Montelupone has been the scene of crime once or twice. Here's one - swipe it forward to 18:00 for all the sordid spectacle.


 
Blimey. That's the first time I've actually seen a pro get off and walk. Heard about it but never actually seen it.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (4 Sep 2012)

yello said:


> Blimey. That's the first time I've actually seen a pro get off and walk. Heard about it but never actually seen it.


 
To be fair though, it's because a number of them came to a halt because of a jam on the corner.


----------



## Sonofpear (5 Sep 2012)

Svendo said:


> Some of the steepest sections of yesterdays Vuelta at the top of the Cuitinigru (typed that carefully!) claimed to be 24% and looked it. Certainly had Contador and Rodriguez pedalling in squares.



Yeah i was gonna mention that. That looked brutal


----------



## Rob3rt (5 Sep 2012)

On the other nights Vuelta, Valverde's domestique (don't recall his name) nearly stalled once he was done working for Valverde.


----------



## thom (5 Sep 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> On the other nights Vuelta, Valverde's domestique (don't recall his name) nearly stalled once he was done working for Valverde.


Even before they got towards the finale, 6km from the end, Saxo-Tinkoff had 3 on the front on a wide road at around 10% and when the guy pulled off he went sideways and almost came to a halt. He was pretty much spent but still had the hard part to come - not nice...


----------



## Crosstrailer (5 Sep 2012)

oldroadman said:


> In a race, Nissan Tour of Ireland (mid-80's) had a stage finish in Cork on top of St Patrick's Hill, only about 350 metres but close to 40%, with a virtually dead turn at the foot. Extremely unpleasant, as the finishing circuit included the hill every lap, so up to 5 climbs, and over the top turn right and drag on for a good 1500 metres on a steady slope. Entertaining for the fans!


 
I once drove a Ford C-Max hire car up St Patricks hill once, it was a 1.4 and I was seriously beginning to doubt after half way that it was going to make it. Can't begin to imagine what it would be like on a bike !!!!!


----------



## Corky (5 Sep 2012)

oldroadman said:


> In a race, Nissan Tour of Ireland (mid-80's) had a stage finish in Cork on top of St Patrick's Hill, only about 350 metres but close to 40%, with a virtually dead turn at the foot. Extremely unpleasant, as the finishing circuit included the hill every lap, so up to 5 climbs, and over the top turn right and drag on for a good 1500 metres on a steady slope. Entertaining for the fans!


 
If you peoples want to see some big climbs you should see the climbs in West Cork in Ireland there are places there like the Hindu Kush mountains you have probably heard the famous song '' As i was going over the Cork and Kerry mountains ''


----------



## Crosstrailer (5 Sep 2012)

Corky said:


> If you peoples want to see some big climbs you should see the climbs in West Cork in Ireland there are places there like the Hindu Kush mountains you have probably heard the famous song '' As i was going over the Cork and Kerry mountains ''


 
What a fantastic part of the world it is


----------



## thom (5 Sep 2012)

Corky said:


> If you peoples want to see some big climbs you should see the climbs in West Cork in Ireland there are places there like the Hindu Kush mountains you have probably heard the famous song '' As i was going over the Cork and Kerry mountains ''


There's Whisky in the bidon...


----------



## albion (5 Sep 2012)

I've not done too much in Ireland but more than recall the steep hill straight up from coastal Newcastle up into the Mournes.

Rail Sail is great for Irish tours.


----------

